# ich and white stuff on plants...



## man in the box (Apr 27, 2010)

hey im new to the forum.. long story short ive been dealing with ich ever since i bought a new 75 gallon tank.. i had a a stable environment till my wife decided to buy new fish for my tropical tank.. tried to treat it , and most of my fish died.. finally the ich was cured and now after adding new fish its back.. right now i have 2 upsidedown catfish, a black ghost, 2 silver sharks, 2 black sharks, a plecco and 2 red parrots.. i had 2 clown loaches but they died after trying to treat them with non toxic stuff in the 10 gallon hospital tank.. i used higher temps and garlic drops as recommended by someone at the aquarium store.. and now my plants have this funny white film on it.. 
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u312/antinthbox29/IMG_0175.jpg


as far as the ich theres only a few spots on one of my parrots fins and a couple spots on the black ghost... maybe a spot or 2 on the black sharks.. its not an outbreak yet but how can i get this under control before there are more casualties ?? thanks for your time..:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

man in the box said:


> hey im new to the forum.. long story short ive been dealing with ich ever since i bought a new 75 gallon tank.. i had a a stable environment till my wife decided to buy new fish for my tropical tank.. tried to treat it , and most of my fish died.. finally the ich was cured and now after adding new fish its back.. right now i have 2 upsidedown catfish, a black ghost, 2 silver sharks, 2 black sharks, a plecco and 2 red parrots.. i had 2 clown loaches but they died after trying to treat them with non toxic stuff in the 10 gallon hospital tank.. i used higher temps and garlic drops as recommended by someone at the aquarium store.. and now my plants have this funny white film on it..
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u312/antinthbox29/IMG_0175.jpg
> 
> 
> as far as the ich theres only a few spots on one of my parrots fins and a couple spots on the black ghost... maybe a spot or 2 on the black sharks.. its not an outbreak yet but how can i get this under control before there are more casualties ?? thanks for your time..:fish-in-bowl:


*Increase temperature to 90F and add 1 tablespoon/5gallon water. Remove live plants before doing so because salt harms plants. Use medications as last resort because it disrupts the bio system in the tank causing the tank to go into a mini-cycle. 

Or transfer all fish to a seperate tank and treat them with the same above directions plus meds. Ich in main tank will die due to no host and high temp. Ich in quarantine tank will die due to high temp+salt+meds. *


----------

